# La Chouffe- Recipe?



## peas_and_corn (26/5/08)

OK, I'm drinking a bottle of La Chouffe, and I am adding a clone of this beer to my now looooong list of beers to brew. So... how could I clone this quite delicious beer?

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## berapnopod (26/5/08)

Few recipes in this topic.

Berp.


----------



## peas_and_corn (26/5/08)

Awesome, I'll be bookmarking that thread, thanks heaps!

cheers,
dave


----------



## neonmeate (26/5/08)

dunno if it's still in print but the old Rajotte Belgian brewing book although outdated in a lot of ways included an extended chat with the Chouffe brewer about every aspect of his brewing decisions - no clone as such though


----------

